# North Ga hunting lease wanted



## The Buggman (Jan 27, 2008)

Do all roads to good hunting clubs/land go through Atlanta?


----------



## Ozzie (Jan 30, 2008)

Shout out to another Jasper Woodyite.  There are still lots of clubs in north GA, the problem is they are usually hard to get into unless you went to high school with the club president or were born in to his family.  Almost without exception you need to have known somebody local for a long time to get into one of these clubs.  The people holding the leases in most cases have had them for years, and nobody ever quits because they know openings in good clubs in this area are hard to find.


----------



## Gunner308 (Jan 30, 2008)

Marble head hunting club will be taking up dues in july. It had some good hunting land and the dues arent too steep.


----------



## mapleman (Jan 30, 2008)

There is Etowah Sportsmans Club in Gordon, Bartow, and Pickens, a guy I work with is in it and Henderson Mountain Hunting Club in Pickens, that Larry Poole runs off Camp Dobbs road. If interested in Etowah Club I will ask Tim for a number for the president.


----------



## Ozzie (Jan 31, 2008)

Etowah Sportsmans club is already sold out for next season.  You have to be Johnny on the spot at their first club meeting in January with your checkbook in hand or you will not get in.

I spoke with Larry Poole last year and Henderson Mountain does not take applications for members until late May or so.


----------



## Minner (Jan 31, 2008)

The Buggman said:


> Do all roads to good hunting clubs/land go through Atlanta?



It appears so if you live in north Georgia. It's dang hard to find a club with a good land/hunter ratio up here. I would love to find good land w/in 1.5 hrs. of Ringgold. I had a right decent place in Chattooga county I've hunted for 8 yrs. but the gentleman that owned it died last spring and now his wife is cutting it to turn it into a cow pasture


----------



## Steyrhunter (Jan 31, 2008)

I have 2 other Ringgold Buddies and have been looking for our own piece of land for the last couple of years.  North Georgia Hunting is a big sore spot, and Temple had promise until they sold.  We may need to get a group together and discuss the options of creating our own group of 8-10 people, and having enough "buying power" to  pick up a decent piece of timber land somewhere close.  We hunted in Floyd as part of a Temple lease this last year, and will most likely go back, unless we find something better.  
What are your thoughts?


----------



## The Buggman (Jan 31, 2008)

I have hunted south of I-20 forever, tough sitting in Atlanta traffic every Friday.  Just tired of the drive, and $3.00 a gallon gas is not helping. Hunted Marble Head, one year, very close to house, but did not have much luck, land is laid out too much, and too many houses, too close. I hunt outside Macon now, plenty big deer, but not much fun anymore, too many rules. Paper land, Plum Creek, I would like to find some private land to lease, family oriented, but have fun around a campfire, cook, and tell lies; like the good old days. Maybe getting too old!


----------



## Steyrhunter (Feb 1, 2008)

We were thinking  of buying power as leasing power.  With a small group, and a resonable investment, we could maybe look at a decent size piece of property.  With just 3 of us, it was not feasible to attempt anything more than 100-150 acres.  We are all working stiffs too, and need the keep the cost down.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 1, 2008)

sbmb0913 said:


> Marble head hunting club will be taking up dues in july. It had some good hunting land and the dues arent too steep.


 Where is this club? Contact number?


----------



## The Buggman (Mar 8, 2008)

Any new inputs to original request for North Ga club?


----------



## cski5445 (Mar 9, 2008)

Try this site www.douglascountyhunting.com   I am a member and it has over 7,000 acres on 8+ properties in Georgia.  The two bigger tracts are in Taliferro County and Waco, GA.  Dues are only 550/year and include your family.  I have some aerial shots of the land I can email you if you are interested.  If you would like to join we are looking for 20-30 members this year.  If we get our 20-30 member range the club (I heard) is looking at picking up another 2000+/- in Hancook county.

Thank you,
Chad Skinner
ChadSkinner@charter.net
678-617-9342


----------

